# Wikke, 22 months



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Was a nice day, so I let him run around in the outdoor to take some pics.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

ugh..so jealous. What a beautiful horse.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

A few more:


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

Lovely! Have you made any training plans?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

zwarte said:


> Lovely! Have you made any training plans?


Nothing solid yet  We'll do some lunging and ground driving this year, also get him introduced to tack. Go for lots of walks around the property. Next year I'm planning to send him to Wiebe Dragstra prior to the keuring: nothing like driving to get them in shape!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wikke is so beautiful, Sara! I love your pictures (as always)- so clear, & nice!  Great shots. He is so gorgeous.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He's so gorgeous! What a big guy.. 
What're you gonna use him for?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

IheartPheobe said:


> He's so gorgeous! What a big guy..
> What're you gonna use him for?


Mostly dressage. I'd like to learn to drive as well, but that's a long way down the road :wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Wikke is so beautiful, Sara! I love your pictures (as always)- so clear, & nice!  Great shots. He is so gorgeous.


Thanks, though I wasn't really happy with the quality of the photos: believe me, the large versions are nothing to write home about :lol: I should have taken the big lens out today...oh well, next time!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Beauuutiful!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lovely! I knew these would be pretty as soon as I saw the thread. Wow, he's all legs isn't he? Beautiful.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he is soo BIG! How tall is he? He still has such a baby face though...lol. Beautiful.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Wow he is soo BIG! How tall is he? He still has such a baby face though...lol. Beautiful.


Still hovering around 15 hands. I haven't sticked him in a few months: the mare next door is 15.1, so I just look to see if he's taller than her yet


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

One word: GORGEOUS!!!

I am so jealous...


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow!!! He's looking amazing Sara! It's amazing how big he is now.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is gorgeous my dear! Starting to finally look like a horse and less like a baby! I can't believe Cobalt is taller than him :shock: It will be fun to see how they both turn out at 3.
You to post more pictures of that boy!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> I can't believe Cobalt is taller than him :shock:


Haha, yeah, he has a lot of substance so he looks bigger than he actually is  Mom is 15.3 and dad is 16.1, so it looks like he's on track to hit that. His dam didn't actually tack on that last inch until she was a late 6 years old.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> Haha, yeah, he has a lot of substance so he looks bigger than he actually is  Mom is 15.3 and dad is 16.1, so it looks like he's on track to hit that. His dam didn't actually tack on that last inch until she was a late 6 years old.


Height doesn't matter, he's stunning regardless.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He seems like he'll be a great dressage horse- have you started ground work and such? I'd loveee to see him in action!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

He's looking soo~o good! Nice lil' bod! :wink: You also got some great action shots!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Look at that boy! I'm gonna steal him.


----------

